# Szyfrowana, przyrostowa kopia zapasowa?

## lazy_bum

Hej.

Potrzebuje jakiegos przyjemnego narzedzia jak w temacie. Od jakiegos czasu uzywam duplicity, ale po tym jak postanowil zrobic ponownie przyrostowa kopie kilku gigabajtow danych (gdzie zmienilo sie moze 5-10 megabajtow ;), chyba z niego zrezygnuje.

Szukam jakiegos rozwiazania, ktore potrafi sledzic zmiany plikow/katalogow, nie jest nadmiernie skomplikowane, potrafi wyslac kopie przez ssh?/ftp?/rsync? (niekoniecznie wszystkie jednoczesnie) i, oczywiscie, szyfrowac. Rozgladalem sie po kilku projektach, np. rsnapshot, rdup i pewnie innych, ktorych akurat nie pamietam. Chetnie poznam opinie kogos, kto juz z takiego ustrojstwa korzysta i ktore sprawnie dziala.

edit: Mile widziany takze, w dowolnej formie, "pasek postepu".

----------

## SlashBeast

A co Ci nie pasuje w duplicity? Ja z niego jestem bardzo zadowolony.

Wczesniej uzywalem rdiff-backup a szyfrowanie zalatwialem po montowaniu obrazu dysku szyfrowanego dmcryptem po sshfs <- to dopiero byl hardcore.  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A co Ci nie pasuje w duplicity? Ja z niego jestem bardzo zadowolony.

 

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Od jakiegos czasu uzywam duplicity, ale po tym jak postanowil zrobic ponownie przyrostowa kopie kilku gigabajtow danych (gdzie zmienilo sie moze 5-10 megabajtow ;), chyba z niego zrezygnuje.

 

Moze troche niejasno sie wyrazilem, ale to byla jakas nieludzka godzina. (;

Chodzilo o to, ze mam backup kilku GB danych, ktore sporadycznie sie zmieniaja. W ciagu tygodnia zmienilo sie moze kilka plikow (jak wspomnialem, 5-10 mega), wiec zapuscilem duplicity i spokojnie poszedlem spac. Mocno sie zdziwilem kiedy rano okazalo sie, ze komputer nadal jest wlaczony, a backup robi sie praktycznie od nowa. S:

----------

## SlashBeast

Pokaz mi swoj skrypt do backupow. U mnie kopie wykonuja sie max 10minut.

Moj skrypt do home.

```
#!/bin/sh

#set -ex

targetdir="/mnt/foo/bar/home"

if [ ! -d $targetdir ]; then

        echo "Error! $targetdir does not exist"

        exit 1

fi

duplicity  \

--full-if-older-than 30D \

--num-retries 3 \

--exclude "**iso" \

--exclude "**mkv" \

--exclude "**avi" \

--exclude "${HOME}/downloads" \

--exclude "${HOME}/tmp" \

--exclude "${HOME}/iso" \

--exclude "${HOME}/.q3a" \

--exclude "${HOME}/video" \

--exclude "${HOME}/vbox-share" \

--exclude "${HOME}/.VirtualBox" \

--exclude "${HOME}/.thumbnails" \

--exclude "${HOME}/.cache" \

--exclude "${HOME}/muzyka" \

--exclude "${HOME}/.*wine" \

--exclude "${HOME}/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache" \

--exclude "${HOME}/src/*_big" \

--exclude "${HOME}/virt" \

${HOME} file://${targetdir}

```

----------

## lazy_bum

Nic specjalnego.

```
duplicity --use-agent --encrypt-key KLUCZ /to/chce/zachowac scp://adreschmury//tu/trzymaj/moje/dane
```

Nie usmiecha mi sie z kiepskim uploadem robic zbyt czesto pelnego backupu danych, ktore sporadycznie sie zmieniaja (np. zdjecia), wiec mocno mnie zirytowalo zachowanie duplicity.

----------

## SlashBeast

zdebuguj problem, zrob backupa do lokalnego dysku, zmien te kilka plikow i sprawdz ponownie. Moze w meidzy czasie dodales jakis wielki plik i duplicity Ci go wysylalo po sieci?

----------

